# Minnesota Iron Range Retriever Club Clint Avant Vision Retrievers Training Program



## Dakotadog (Mar 29, 2004)

The Minnesota Iron Range Retriever Club invites you to attend a Vision Retrievers Training Program presented by Clint Avant. Clint will take you through his techniques of training from Puppy to Transition. He will begin with basic obedience and the introduction of collar conditioning to handling and marking and the use of the collar for reinforcement. Clint will demonstrate each technique. Area to be covered will include land and water here drills, whistle drills, force fetching, aggravated fetch, stick fetch, pile work, fence drill, beginning handling, three-legged handling, double T, and marking.

The program will be from 8 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. The fee includes continental breakfast from 7:15 to 8 a.m. and a noon lunch at the clubhouse. Please bring a chair, notepad and pencil, and rain gear. This is a rain or shine seminar. Outline handouts will be provided. Bring your questions for Clint.

All proceeds will be donated to the MIRRC Land and Water Development Fund. 

Location 
Ben Niemi Field Trial Grounds, 5029 Hwy. 7, Mt. Iron, MN 55768. 

Date
Aug 09, 2009

Entries 
Enter online at www.entryexpress.net

Entries will close at 11:59 PM Central Time on 07/28/2009

Event Secretary 
Bob Haapala 
1203 21st St. S. 
Virginia MN 55792 
[email protected] 
218-741-8645 

Event Chairman 
Joe Tonko 
8932 Maxwell Rd. 
Mt. Iron MN 55768 
[email protected] 
218-735-1127


----------



## Dakotadog (Mar 29, 2004)

Getting closer! Anyone going?


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Just thought I would bump this up a little...in case anyone missed it.....


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance, but who is Clint Avant?


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

He is a Pro in Texas, that summers in Minnesota. He does mostly young/transition dogs and runs mostly Derby/Quals.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Clint is a great communicator and you will have a great learning experience I'm sure.


----------



## Dakotadog (Mar 29, 2004)

Sorry - event has been canceled.


----------

